# RARE Texas Patent Medicines



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Long time no post guys!  I have been really busy with buying, trading and digging latley.  I have come up with some really nice stuff, and would like to share it with everyone.  Texas meds are very hard to come by, and that is the collection I am trying to build.

 The first is a one of a kind Dallas medicine.  It is my pride and joy, and willl not be leaving my collection until I am a old man.  I have been wanting this bottle for years, and the owner finall y managed to make a deal with me.  Thanks for looking!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Merricks from Waco, Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Morley's Wonderful 8 from Austin
 Cohens Cough Balsm from Waxahachie
 Aqua Cascarine from Dallas
 Amber Cascarine from Dallas


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

A Texas wonder RARE from Waco texas


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Waco Texas amber drug store


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Alamo Drug Store Amber San Antonio Texas


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2009)

Some very nice medicines you have there. Ones we wont likely ever seen up here in maryland.


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Rare Aqua Green from Fort Worth Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Not a med, but still nice.  Half Pint Strap Side Austin Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

I have about thirty true Texas patent meds now, and I will post more soon.  Thanks for looking!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Matt!  

 The Single Stroke bottle is 9 1/4" tall, and is very striking!  Even people who don't like bottles are taken back by it.  
 It is a true keeper by all accounts.  If you can't make out the embossing it is a peagasus with a soldier on his back stabbing a two headed dragon wrapped around a globe.  His staff has a flag that says single stroke.

 If anyone is looking for Texas drug store bottles let me know.  I have a lot to sell or trade.

 Brad


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2009)

> If you can't make out the embossing it is a peagasus with a soldier on his back stabbing a two headed dragon wrapped around a globe. His staff has a flag that says single stroke.


 
 That may be inspired by St George and the dragon. It was a pretty popular motif.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George_and_the_Dragon


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

That was my thought as well Matt!  Thanks for your input!

 Brad


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous stuff Brad! The graphics on the single stroke are spectacular!


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Brad...that is a killer collection.  Way to go.


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2009)

Great bottles, Brad. You just don't see good, early Texas bottles very often. ~Jim


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2009)

Great bottles, but that Single Stroke is baaaaaddd!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2009)

Seems like I held (after a lot of coaxing) an aqua, open pontiled Texas medicine at either the Louisville National or the Memphis Expo a few years back.  Does that one ring a bell, Matt?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2009)

> open pontiled Texas medicine


 
 I cant remember ever seeing a pontil marked medicine with Texas embossed but Texas was certainly a state early enough that there could be some.  They would be quite rare I expect.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 18, 2009)

*RE: RARE Texas Sodas*

Check out this seller's current Texas offerings:

 http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/arkandsaw1958


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

*RE: RARE Texas Sodas*

There is one known open pontil Texas med. "Prices Patent Texas Tonic".  The back is embossed Republic of Texas.  There is one iron pontil bitters Robertson's Tonic Bitters, and one pontiled soda P. Conat New Orleans and Galveston Texas.  The Texas stuff is not too collectable on a national scale, but locally you would not belive the prices some of this stuff brings.  

 Thanks for looking here is a pic. of the pontilled Texas bottle.  It was dug in New Orleans, and sold for 14,000.  A friend of mine had the oppurtunity to buy it for 1500.00, but was sceptical of it's authenticity.  then he saw it sell for so high, and about croaked.  

 I have held the only pontilled Texas soda, but nobody knows who has the bitters from Austin.  I suspect it was part of the Peggy Bryant collection, and when she passed some big time bitters collector swooped it up to not be seen again for thirty years.
 Brad


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Mar 18, 2009)

*RE: RARE Texas Sodas*

Brad, 
 WOW, who knew pontiled bottles from Texas even existed ? Nice collection, thanks for sharing !  
 Richard


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2009)

*RE: RARE Texas Sodas*

Very cool Brad. They may not have surfaced yet but there have to be others. I don't know of any Florida pontiled bottles. We do find pontils but they are imports.


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

*RE: RARE Texas Sodas*

Thanks for looking guys.  Capsoda I am sure if Texas has pontiled bottles florida has some too.  I post some more soon.  Have a good night.

 Brad


----------

